# Snow white morels? I found them.



## ruffnek78 (May 20, 2013)

Has anyone else found snow white morels this year?,am I alone?


----------



## morel maniac (Apr 26, 2013)

I have. Here in Tazewell county, I found my very first ones. Im not use to them being snow white.


----------



## dwak (Apr 16, 2013)

Pics!


----------



## morehel (May 9, 2013)

Let's see what they look like. Show some pictures.


----------



## morel maniac (Apr 26, 2013)

I never took pictures of them, just google it.


----------



## ruffnek78 (May 20, 2013)

I put A pic up on the board with A grey, A yellow, and A white, not sure where it is, but Its posted, and I have more. You can see the pics on my facebook page too. Facebook my name Billy R Albert.


----------



## ruffnek78 (May 20, 2013)

WOW!, main page 4th pic. all three right in A row,


----------

